# FX6 Sale at Petsmart



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to give everyone a heads up.....Petsmart has the FX6 on sale right now. Regular $439 on for $329 and if you order on line and do in store pick up you get a further 15% discount. With discount it is $315 after taxes!! I bought 2 today.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Darn it....missed out!

No longer listed at $329!


----------



## evelynadam908 (Sep 19, 2020)

Junior D said:


> Darn it....missed out!
> 
> No longer listed at $329!


I bought my one from $300 from verifiedcouponcode, I just checked for you and the good thing is they are available there,
go there and bought it before it gets out of stock.


----------

